# Does anyone have the sheet music of this piece?



## Hahejo (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am new so I don't really know regulations here. But I need to find this piece, however I could not find it anywhere. If anyone happen to possess such music piece I would be really appreciated if you could send me a copy of it via email. Thank you very much!
P/S: I can't afford shipping because I'm kinda in a hurry so if you could send me PDF files or the link to purchase the file that would be great too, thank you.
The name of the piece is:
Rösler-Rosetti, Franz Anton: Concerto in Fa maggiore per oboe (o flauto) e orchestra partitúra


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try http://www.kotta.info/hu/product/12246/ROESLER-ROSETTI-FRANZ-ANTON-Concerto-in-Fa-maggiore

The only regulations are basically those applying to copyright. If you want to find a piece that's out of copyright - fine - it could even be on IMSLP. If the piece *is* in copyright then you have to be looking to buy a copy.

In this case, it's not on IMSLP - here's his page - http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:Rosetti,_Antonio - but is available elsewhere. Enjoy.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Another source where you can legitimate buy the score: 
http://www.boosey.com/shop/prod/R-sler-Rosetti-Franz-Anton-Concerto-in-F-major-oboe-or-flute-orchestra-score/2198777


----------

